# Pambra's Tummy Liner...anyone try it?



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 16, 2012)

I've heard a lot about the Pambra's bra liners but I was wondering if anyone has ever tried the tummy liners. I've been thinking of getting one for a while now but I'd like to hear about other's experience with them first, if possible.
So..any reviews, good or bad?
Thanks for the help!

http://pambras.com/products/original-tummy-liner/


----------



## Isa (Feb 19, 2012)

I've heard of Pambra's liners before but never tried them. I go the simpler route by using bounty paper towels. They are very absorbent and most importantly, disposable!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey guys. This is a spendier product than paper towels, and I have no idea how much the Pambra product costs, but it's something we use in the hospital that was recommended by our wound care specialist. You may be able to get it covered by your insurance. It comes in a long roll that is cut to size, and the cloth can be rinsed and dried 2-3 times and re-used. So while it's a pretty significant costly investment, it will last longer.

The material feels really soft, kind of silky on the skin and fits nicely in folds.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 20, 2012)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey guys. This is a spendier product than paper towels, and I have no idea how much the Pambra product costs, but it's something we use in the hospital that was recommended by our wound care specialist. You may be able to get it covered by your insurance. It comes in a long roll that is cut to size, and the cloth can be rinsed and dried 2-3 times and re-used. So while it's a pretty significant costly investment, it will last longer.
> 
> The material feels really soft, kind of silky on the skin and fits nicely in folds.


That antimicrobrial silver complex in a type of felt was the most significant thing in my wound care when I had MRSA, after the IV antibiotics. That stuff is amazing. Silver is a natural antibiotic.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 1, 2012)

I love my Pambra bra liners. They are about $20. for three and are washable and reusable many, many times. They work really well and make a big difference in comfort during hot times. 

I am totally going to be looking into getting those belly liners. They look great. They too are about $20. for three and are of the same material. 

I highly recommend Pambras.

BTW, just an extra note, but if you have extra cleavage, you can take a soft piece of cotton, like a scrap of old t-shirt, or a rolled up sock and put it into your bra as absorption of sweat for additional cool relief.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 2, 2012)

I actually did wind up trying the Tummy Liners and just wanted to give you guys my review of them.
They come three in a pack, which I think is good because when one is dirty you don't have to worry about washing it right away because you have another one ready. The instructions say to wash before wearing to soften them and after washing they were softer but I, personally, would like them to be a little softer. They were still pretty soft though. When I first put the liner on I was worried that I would feel it there all the time and it would bother me. The fact is, most of the time I forgot I was even wearing it. Every once in a while I would feel something and only then would I remember that I was wearing the Tummy Liner. When ordering, if you're on the fence about what size to get I would order the bigger size. Better to have a little too much coverage than less than you need.
I first put the liner on when I was just out of the shower and dried off. I would recommend laying down to put the liner in place as it just seemed easier to me to line it up right and move it to where you need it. The liner did a good job of absorbing moisture. On one day I didn't shower for another day and kept the liner in place to see if it would still keep me dry and it seemed to work well. I also put the liner on once when I had a little bit of a rash. I had intended to put cream on the rash later but forgot and when I checked on it the liner kept it nice and dry so the rash was getting better on its own.
Overall I would say that Pambra's Tummy Liners are a good product and certainly worth a try. Let me know your experience if you do try them.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 4, 2012)

I am definitely going to get them now. And just an FYI, but my Pambra bra liners that I have had for years and years are softer and softer. I just love them.


----------

